# World Record Striper, what a fatty!



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/artic...1&spJobID=313315077&spReportId=MzEzMzE1MDc3S0

hope the link works, if not just go to field & streams website


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Saw it this morning. Talk about making your day. His buddies are done hoorassing him, forever! The fact that his wife told him to go, great. The look on his face, Priceless! Call the Taxidermist.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah man! HOG of a fish!!!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Oh come on, they stuffed a bowling ball down its throat!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Jeepers!! That's one HOSS of a fish! Check out the shoulders and belly on that pony!


----------

